# Abominations in Hertfordshire



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Old family friends of mine own this farm. The proposed location of a new motorway service station will pretty much destroy habitats used by all sorts of creatures.

Grass snakes were reported as being "Likely to occur within or very close" to a proposed Secondary School site not far from where this bloody service station is proposed along with god only knows what else.










There's a local association called the Woodoaks Association who get kids out and about and experiencing the countryside and if this goes ahead, that'll be buggered.

Have a look at the link and This Failbook Page and if like me you're seething at the idea of another service station on the sodding M25 (within a couple of miles of the next junction which leads to the town of Maple Cross which has all the facilities anyone could need) carving up yet more farmland that has been in constant use for almost a thousand years!

There's a petition to sign, so be a mensch and do so will you? Ta.

Oh and I'm totally biased, I spent most of my summers as a kid on that farm!


----------

